# Aiguafreda!



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi all, Just wondered if there are any expats in or around Aiguafreda (50mins north west of BCN)?

Interested to hear from anyone? Will be moving there in 5 weeks (but I am not counting - much) from Australia.

Kym


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Ok maybe there aren't any expats in Aiguafreda. What about close by Vic, Granollers, Teresa, Centelles? Come on there must be some out there?

Will be arriving 24 Sept 08. Would love to find some English speakers close by.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

dizzy said:


> Ok maybe there aren't any expats in Aiguafreda. What about close by Vic, Granollers, Teresa, Centelles? Come on there must be some out there?
> 
> Will be arriving 24 Sept 08. Would love to find some English speakers close by.


I must be closest to you Dizzy 
And thats not close!!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Dizzy,

Glad to hear you made it ok. So please tell, whats it like in Aiguafreda ?

I have been to Granollers and La Garriga, they are both near you.

La Garriga we liked and thought it about the best area anywhere near Barcelona.

Would love to hear your thoughts on the subject.

Regards, Dave


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi sunny, Yes we are here! WooHoo! Aiguafreda is 50km north of BCN and set in the foothills of the Montseny National Park. It is quite simply beautiful. We have views to the mountains from just about anywhere in the town and our villa. I work only 2 kms from home so it is good for me as I don't drive here in spain. We take walks in the mountains every chance we get- are planning to go mushroom picking on wednesday morning and chestnut gathering on wednesday afternoon. There is absolutely loads of free food out in the mountains and it is only a matter of going for a good walk to find it. Fresh mountain springs you name it - they are everywhere. So I guess the answer is no - I dont like here one little bit.  I have been down to Granollers but not to La Garriga - but I will put it on my to do list. Nice to hear from you- where abouts are you now?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

dizzy said:


> There is absolutely loads of free food out in the mountains and it is only a matter of going for a good walk to find it.


Ah - that careful with Money! - You'll be VERY at home with Catalans. 

I like them too btw. I had a very good friend in Barcelona - sadly he died following surgery two years ago. His father lives in La Garriga. A bit damp for me.


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh dear, I have been found out. Yes I am a bit of a skin flint but then I reckon you have to be in times like these. The Aussie dollar has bottomed out against everything now as well and although I have heard everyone else complain about exchange rates - it has only been in the last week or two that it has really hit home. My little aussie dollar is only worth 48euro cents at the moment. It was as high as 68euro cents less than a year ago. We are actually battling at the moment on just the one wage here in spain as the money we had planned to bring with us is still in Australia and being tight like I am I don't want to transfer it at such pitiful rates - so we are hanging on until things brighten up a little. In the meantime, we collect free food because we can and we enjoy the whole hunter gatherer thing and because every little bit helps.. Any tips or tricks anyone has about saving money in spain are greatfully recieved. 

Thanks for all your replys - I have asked my boss's wife to come with me to translate for us and we are going to borrow her car to do the trip down so we can leave a little earlier than the train. But I do need my beauty sleep too....


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

woops some of that message was meant for another post


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

dizzy said:


> Any tips or tricks anyone has about saving money in spain are greatfully recieved.


Find LIDL & Mercadona. NOW.

iirc There is an excellent street market in Garriga too. Local produce+no middle man is popular with Catalans. 

Shopping at anything vaguely related to Corte Ingles is the way to certain ruin.


----------

